# Something that triggers my DP: coincidences



## indy (May 20, 2012)

For some reason lately I have been obsessively anxious about little coincidences that I find happening in everyday life. Like, maybe I will be listening to a song and then later I'll see it posted online somewhere, or I'll say something and then see someone else on the internet say something similar or exactly the same right after. Little, inconsequential things like that, and yet every time I notice them I think, "Well, see, obviously the world can't be real or things like that wouldn't happen!" Does anyone have any weird triggers like that? Can I learn to stop noticing them and realize that they are normal, everyday occurrences?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

indy said:


> For some reason lately I have been obsessively anxious about little coincidences that I find happening in everyday life. Like, maybe I will be listening to a song and then later I'll see it posted online somewhere, or I'll say something and then see someone else on the internet say something similar or exactly the same right after. Little, inconsequential things like that, and yet every time I notice them I think, "Well, see, obviously the world can't be real or things like that wouldn't happen!" Does anyone have any weird triggers like that? Can I learn to stop noticing them and realize that they are normal, everyday occurrences?


This has been happening so much lately. I'll be thinking of something then someone will say what was on my mind


----------



## indy (May 20, 2012)

Jayd said:


> This has been happening so much lately. I'll be thinking of something then someone will say what was on my mind


It's the worst! It's been happening a lot in conversations with people and it freaks me out. Every time I start to think maybe I am feeling better, my brain thinks, "But what about all those coincidences? The world obviously isn't real!" and then I freak out all over again. :/


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

I also have these happen to me. The ones that really get me are learning a new word and then hearing it being used directly after. They are also called synchronicities. Why though does that have to make the world unreal? Maybe it means it's more real than we previously thought.


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

I sometimes feel like people can read my mind. Either that, or I'm saying things aloud without realizing what I'm doing. When I text someone something that may be inappropriate, I feel like people glare at me. And it's not like I'm texting while driving or anything. Idk, it's weird.


----------



## Trowen (Jul 20, 2012)

Its weird how I've been dealing with DPDR for like 14 years since about adolescence and I only bothered to come to this forum now. Now I see that all the little quirks I've had, everyone else has had as well. However, I always had a lot of ups and downs with my DPDR because all those little quirks came and went. I could pretty much make them materialize by doing stuff that would increase my DR.

DPDR can be tough, but based on my experiences I have hope for you all. I mostly found all the deja vu and synchronicity as interesting features of my psyche, but definitely if you're trying to focus on work or whatever, it can be distracting.


----------

